# Any Surviving infidelity members willing to do me a favor?



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

There is a recent poster called mamabear1, she has the post called Caught husband cheating. 

Her story of her manic husband and the seizures etc, are medically similar to what I have gone through in the last few months. 

I am a banned member of SI and I really want to reach out to her because the advice she is getting is VERY medically wrong. She is getting knee jerk emotionally related advice and I want to reach out to her. Please please someone let her know someone else has gone through something errily similar over here and that I really would like to chat with her.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Reach out as in direct her over here or send her a message there? I haven’t been banned, but I don’t post much either.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> There is a recent poster called mamabear1, she has the post called Caught husband cheating.
> 
> Her story of her manic husband and the seizures etc, are medically similar to what I have gone through in the last few months.
> 
> I am a banned member of SI and I really want to reach out to her because the advice she is getting is VERY medically wrong. She is getting knee jerk emotionally related advice and I want to reach out to her. Please please *someone let her know someone else has gone through something errily similar over here and that I really would like to chat with her.*


Done.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> There is a recent poster called mamabear1, she has the post called Caught husband cheating.
> 
> Her story of her manic husband and the seizures etc, are medically similar to what I have gone through in the last few months.
> 
> I am a banned member of SI and I really want to reach out to her because the advice she is getting is VERY medically wrong. She is getting knee jerk emotionally related advice and I want to reach out to her. Please please someone let her know someone else has gone through something errily similar over here and that I really would like to chat with her.


I swear, the poser squad over there makes me laugh every single time. From their cell phones at their kitchen tables, they'll "diagnose" a cheater as a sex addict or a porn addict, pretty much "diagnose" EVERYONE who cheats as a Narcissist, they'll "diagnose" people they've never even met as being bipolar or having Borderline Personality Disorder.or being autistic, etc. etc. etc. What a joke.

It's very kind of you to try to help someone whose probably being "diagnosed" by a bunch of armchair physicians who have no business diagnosing anyone and is being told a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------

